# Best Big, Chewy Chocolate Chip Cookies



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

* Ingredients*


 2 cups all-purpose flour
 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
 1/2 teaspoon salt
 3/4 cup unsalted butter, melted
 1 cup packed brown sugar
 1/2 cup white sugar
 1 tablespoon vanilla extract
 1 egg
 1 egg yolk
 2 cups semisweet chocolate chips

* Directions*


 Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). Grease cookie sheets or line with parchment paper.
 Sift together the flour, baking soda and salt; set aside.
 In a medium bowl, cream together the melted butter, brown sugar and white sugar until well blended. Beat in the vanilla, egg, and egg yolk until light and creamy. Mix in the sifted ingredients until just blended. Stir in the chocolate chips by hand using a wooden spoon. Drop cookie dough 1/4 cup at a time onto the prepared cookie sheets. Cookies should be about 3 inches apart.
 Bake for 15 to 17 minutes in the preheated oven, or until the edges are lightly toasted. Cool on baking sheets for a few minutes before transferring to wire racks to cool completely.

makes about 15 large cookies.

these are the BEST chocolate chip cookies i have personally ever had. :biggrin:


----------



## winmck (Sep 27, 2006)

These cookies are awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

*Awesome*

I made two batches over the last few days. First batch was exactly like the recipe and it was very good. I am not huge on a lot of chocolate so I mixed the second batch with half chocolate and half peanut butter chips. This was my perfect combo!!! These cookies are freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I baked these tonight, I doubled the recipe, added 1 cup of pecans and used peanut butter chips/chocolate chips as suggested above.

I must say, you better have a strong family if you bake these cookies, we are already having fights on who ate how many! 

Very good!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I need a pic of said cookies!


----------



## Ledfoot2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this recipe. My family loves them!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Picture per request... not the best picture...just the best cookies...lol


----------



## Ledfoot2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you have any other recipes you want to share? These cookies are awesome!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

That pretty gal has several recipes posted here in the recipe section.

I've used her onion ring, and baked potato soup recipes and they're great. I don't bake so I haven't tried the others....but I bet they're good also !

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=371318

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=371098

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=354365

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=350128

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=350294


----------



## Seveler (Dec 31, 2010)

*Incredible!!!!!*

I have been craving something sweet so I made these with my son.

We ate one raw and cooked one. 

These are better than advertised.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I am with Shaky on the pecans. It's just a Family tradition. LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

what's the trick to get the cookies soft and chewy coming outta oven instead of hard and crispy?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They look delicious. Congrats!


----------

